

Should Amazon duplicate Wikipedia contents? - cvander
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20024297-36.html
I don't really like the use of CC contents by amazon with this experiment.  How about a greasemonkey script or similar from the to add that feature to the actual wikipedia and let their users decide if they want it or not.<p>I found out about this in RWW http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/i_cant_believe_readwriteweb_hasnt_written_about_th.php.
======
DanI-S
I don't see a problem; increasing the availability of knowledge is what
Wikipedia is for. But I hope they are giving a nice, fat donation.

